# Wedgie Sled



## W.Y.

Made a new and improved Wedgie Sled yesterday compared to my previous one  for cutting segments  to make segmented bowls .
Well , Of course I had to try it out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I used my 18 segment wedge  and cut a 3.5" wide strip of the same plywood that I made the sled with . That is a 7" round board as shown but if I decide to use it rather than just toss it out  as a test piece and "turn" it into a bowl  ,  I will probably  cut 16 very  thin strips of contrasting wood to put between each segment  which will probably increase the diameter to over 8 inches .  .
As far as the accuracy goes right off the saw , it just doesn't get much better than this . It just has an elastic band holding it together at this point .


----------



## flyitfast

Thanks for showing and for your efforts in redesign.  It appears to solve several limitations of the original.  I also like the simplicity of your stop block.
Gordon


----------



## MillerTurnings

It probably goes without saying, but I assume the wedgie is 90 degrees to the saw blade. I drew a line down the middle of the wedgie and on the sled. When I do that, it helps keep the outer points all lined up for clamping. Of course, one can always skew it to one side, giving an angled glue line for the upper and lower rings.


----------



## wouldentu2?

Oh, not what I thought this was about.


----------



## Jim15

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## W.Y.

MillerTurnings said:


> It probably goes without saying, but I assume the wedgie is 90 degrees to the saw blade. I drew a line down the middle of the wedgie and on the sled. When I do that, it helps keep the outer points all lined up for clamping. Of course, one can always skew it to one side, giving an angled glue line for the upper and lower rings.


 
That is correct Jeff .
Here is the effect I have achieved  making a flat board into a bowl  by skewing the fences one way or another . Just one of many  I have done this way .


----------



## efrulla

I was about to build a wedgie sled as shown on youTube and Segementology but I love the design of yours using the tracks.  Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## W.Y.

Tried a  8" diameter 30 segment flat board and it works perfectly . Those segments are only held together with an elastic band at this point .


----------



## Charlie_W

Great job on the sled! Your thirty piece segment is very impressive!


----------



## wyone

so did you post instructions on building and using this in the library?  I have not looked yet, but think that is going to be the first jig I make as soon as I have my table saw up and running again


----------



## W.Y.

wyone said:


> so did you post instructions on building and using this in the library?  I have not looked yet, but think that is going to be the first jig I make as soon as I have my table saw up and running again


 
No  . . but thanks for asking .   I am not sure how the library thing works here and besides that a few other sites are asking the same thing.
Problem is my own Woodworking Friends site where all the tutorials and videos and pages of discussion on this type of thing keeps me too busy  to copy it all over to other sites as well . My time is spread very thin  with all my shop work as well as running a busy discussion board site  and contributing on several Facebook groups . . Good thing I am just a young 'un at 80 next month or I would never be able to keep up with it . :wink:


----------



## wyone

I am sure someone would help you put it down in the right format for this forum.  In fact I think it was just today one of the managers was posting asking for new library articles.  If I lived close I would come over and you could dictate to me and we could come up with something.  I know you could teach me a lot.


----------



## wyone

and if you have something posted other place, I would or I am sure others would, love to help you put it together for IAP


----------



## Joe S.

wouldentu2? said:


> Oh, not what I thought this was about.



I, too, was concerned about what I would find when I clicked the title.


----------



## chartle

W.Y. said:


> Made a new and improved Wedgie Sled yesterday compared to my previous one  for cutting segments  to make segmented bowls .
> Well , Of course I had to try it out





flyitfast said:


> Thanks for showing and for your efforts in redesign.  It appears to solve several limitations of the original.  I also like the simplicity of your stop block.
> Gordon



What improvements does this sled have over the regular double fence sled?

I'm planning on starting to turn segmented bowls, mostly because I inherited a bunch of just shy of 1/2" local walnut and cherry, and have all the parts to make one. Just didn't have time getting Slim line done for the Slimline Unlimited Contest.


----------



## W.Y.

chartle said:


> W.Y. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made a new and improved Wedgie Sled yesterday compared to my previous one  for cutting segments  to make segmented bowls .
> Well , Of course I had to try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flyitfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing and for your efforts in redesign.  It appears to solve several limitations of the original.  I also like the simplicity of your stop block.
> Gordon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What improvements does this sled have over the regular double fence sled?
> 
> I'm planning on starting to turn segmented bowls, mostly because I inherited a bunch of just shy of 1/2" local walnut and cherry, and have all the parts to make one. Just didn't have time getting Slim line done for the Slimline Unlimited Contest.
Click to expand...

 
Some of it is aesthetics  but most importantly  is the ease of sliding the fences compared to the  way many have  made them   as well as the value of using proper knobs as is discussed in great detail in my own site on dozens of multi page topic on the subject . 
You say you have all the parts , so go for it and make one . Have fun making dead on accurate  segments .


----------



## chartle

W.Y. said:


> Some of it is aesthetics  but most importantly  is the ease of sliding the fences compared to the  way many have  made them   as well as the value of using proper knobs as is discussed in great detail in my own site on dozens of multi page topic on the subject .
> You say you have all the parts , so go for it and make one . Have fun making dead on accurate  segments .



Well I make my own knobs. I once had a whole jig setup to make proper wooden 5 pointed star knobs but now I just use the various wooden wheels from the craft store and put t nuts or other threaded inserts in them. I guess some people try to use wing nuts.

I do now see some advantages when it comes to stock width. Some people have put their pivot points too close together and they have had to nip off some corners to get the stock to fit.


----------



## chartle

One change I may want to make is to make span both miter slots.

I just think it makes for a less "wobbly" sled. You can also use runners that are a little loose and just have to so they the ride on their outside edges in the slots.

May need to add some sort of suction to get them away from the blade as you pull the sled back.


----------



## W.Y.

chartle said:


> One change I may want to make is to make span both miter slots.
> 
> I just think it makes for a less "wobbly" sled. You can also use runners that are a little loose and just have to so they the ride on their outside edges in the slots.
> 
> May need to add some sort of suction to get them away from the blade as you pull the sled back.


 




Go for it. You will learn from that one and your second one will be much better . 
"less wobbly" is not an option. It has to be absolutely zero wobbly to achieve the accuracy you see in my cuts .  . Like I said there are dozens of threads on my site that address  the "proper" making of those sleds . 

Sorry , I don't  have time to continue along with this particular topic here .

Gotta get out to my shop and glue up several  hundred  more segments and make a bunch more bowls and some more band saw boxes I have got started ,


----------

